# Looking for Plans to Build a Pet (Dog) Ramp for SUV



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

My buddy Junior is a 12 year old, 100 lb. shepherd mix. As with all older dogs (especially large ones) he is having hip trouble and can no longer jump in the back of our SUV. I was wondering if any of you have any advice or plans for building a pet ramp. I ran a search and really didn't come up with much. The commercial ramps I found on-line came with a pretty big price tag. The ramp would need to be fairly light but strong too (to hold the weight). Plus, I would have to be able to fold the ramp up and throw it in the back seat so I'd have it when I needed to get him out of the vehicle. I wasn't for sure where to post this, so I thought I'd try here. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks DaveR. The vehicle I want to use the ramp for is out for most of the day. I'll get the measurements later this afternoon and get them to you.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Why don't you just use a 2×12 and nail some cleats on if it is too slick or steep?


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

The 2×12 is something to consider, but I don't think it would work for my dog.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

DaveR, the vehicle still hasn't found it's way back. The ramps I've seen for sale are about 70" in length when unfolded and around 22" wide.


----------

